# Audit and Jail: suggested project for students



## manualqr (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello, I'm a high school junior who's interested in working on this project regarding OpenBSM and FreeBSD jails:
http://www.freebsd.org/projects/ideas/index.html#p-auditjail

I've had a few years of experience with C, and I have worked with (somewhat) large codebases before - though nothing on the scale of freebsd. My experience has been mostly with image manipulation, but I'm becoming more and more comfortable reading FreeBSD kernel code.

I want to ask you where to _start_ before bugging Robert Watson and Christian Peron about this. I'm looking at the audit sources (http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/source/security/audit/) right now, but I only have a vague idea of what to implement and no ideas about where to do it!

A list of suggestions on how to get started or resources is what I'm looking for. I'm tackling the handbook entry at the moment.. 

* note: I realize that it's too late to apply to GSOC, but I want to do the project for the sake of it. I'm prepared to work 2 - 3 hours a day until it's done.


----------



## aragon (Aug 3, 2009)

I think you should post to the relevant FreeBSD mailing list too.


----------



## karolb (Aug 11, 2009)

I know David Wheeler did a nice piece of work on secure programming (http://www.dwheeler.com/secure-programs/) you might find it useful. Also, I remember a great lecture of dr McKusick on a BSD Conference, and a video from it should be available somewhere on this page (https://www.mckusick.com/courses) - it's sometimes good to get a broader view, maybe that will help you with implementation.


----------



## danger@ (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey. I have forwarded this thread to rwatson@ and I'm pretty sure he has read it, however I am not confident whether he has contacted you in some way. He is being pretty busy with preparation of 8.0-RELEASE nowadays. If you won't receive any feedback from him, please let me know and I will ping him again


----------

